# Regular iron with aluminum foil



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't cover the iron, just turn the steam off and use it as a dry iron. Not sure if all irons have this function but I assume it's pretty standard? I don't scrape the factory wax off either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

I was hoping to borrow my friend's iron. Don't have one with me in college, heh. =P


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

O haha.. then yes I could cover it lol, I've heard it works.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds good. =) Hopefully the foil doesn't make controlling the temperature a hassle.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Glydan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think I may have seen this in a thread before (someone just mentioned that he did it), but I can't seem to find that thread anymore...
> I was wondering if covering a regular clothes iron with aluminum foil would work for waxing the board?
> ...


Yes, you can use a regular clothing iron, but I wouldn't bother with the aluminum foil. Wal-mart and Target have cheap irons for less than $10, so you can just buy one specifically for waxing snowboards and skis

I wouldn't bother scraping the wax off of a new board. Just hot wax it (if you want) and go ride.


----------



## Grasschopper (Jan 7, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> Yes, you can use a regular clothing iron, but I wouldn't bother with the aluminum foil. Wal-mart and Target have cheap irons for less than $10, so you can just buy one specifically for waxing snowboards and skis
> 
> I wouldn't bother scraping the wax off of a new board. Just hot wax it (if you want) and go ride.


Exactly...I have a cheapo clothes iron I have been waxing skis and boards with for years.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Grasschopper said:


> Exactly...I have a cheapo clothes iron I have been waxing skis and boards with for years.


Same. And to the OP, I don't scrape the factory wax off either.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Alrighty. I just bought myself a 10 dollar iron at Kmart. =)

Thanks for all the replies guys.


----------

